

Microsoft is working on streaming PC games to Xbox One - Zweihander
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/29/9061467/microsoft-windows-10-pc-game-streaming-to-xbox-one

======
Zekio
if they allow streaming steam games to the Xbox, I'm never even gonna consider
looking at a PlayStation when buying new consoles

